

Show HN: Slicer for OS X - tronathan

Here's my new Window Management app for OS X (think SizeUp, MercuryMover, Shift-It, etc).  Mine uses a "recursive" style of interface that always starts a window Full Screen and then cuts in it half (or thirds) with each keypress.  Works with dual monitor rigs and is fun to use.<p>Please kick the tires:<p>http://allsystemsgrow.com/slicer/Slicer.zip<p>Demo video:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&#38;v=_u7nvEWjZuk#!<p>Let me know what you think!
======
scottyallen
This is pretty well done. I'd like it better if I could use it with just my
left hand. I use an external mouse and keyboard - I'd prefer to not have to
take my right hand off the mouse.

I've been using Flexiglass for a while now, but only really the ability to
drag a window to an edge of the screen and have it size it accordingly (top is
full screen, sides are vertical half, corners are quarters, etc)

------
steventruong
Thanks! I played with it and thought it was pretty cool. Will let you know
after a few days to usage. Shoot me an email with your contact (in my
profile).

~~~
steventruong
I'm not sure if this was by design for if there is a bug but on multiple
monitors, at times, the window would shift completely to the other screen. So
far, that, and sometimes the window seems to move out of alignment from the
edge are the only issues I've encountered. But otherwise an awesome tool.

